# Bodensee - we have arrived



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Have made our way down to lake Constance. Stayed at stellplatze at Mehring, gone up this year to 5 euro per night, plus 4 euro for lecy for two nights stay, very hot so fan on constantly Well worth a stop for anyone touring the Mosel, right by the river.

Next stop Radolfzell, at top end of Lake Konstanz, by a small lake, got eaten alive by midges. Here was 10 euro inclusive of leccy. Small cafe, showers 1 euro, not very clean. Nice beer though.

Next stop, were very pleased with, kressbronn, .8km from lake Konstanz. Very good facilities. A tad expensive at 18 euro a night, but if you come here, automatic barrier that issues you a ticket, present this if buying food at 3 euro+ And you get a voucher that gives you 3 euro off per night, so not too bad at 15 euro inclusive of electric. Ideal stop, as 10 km bike ride to Freidrichshafen and same to Lindau 

Anyone here? If so say hi to us, we have red,grey and white dethleffs on a transit.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hiya;

If you get the chance, theres a brilliant little stellplatz on Reichenau Island just to the west of Konstanz.

If the s/p is full theres a good little campsite just around the corner.

>Reichenau Island stellplatz<

Gute Fahrt!

Pete


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Heading down there in August.

What route did you take to get down there


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

peejay said:


> Hiya;
> 
> If you get the chance, theres a brilliant little stellplatz on Reichenau Island just to the west of Konstanz.
> 
> ...


Great stellplatze was there a couple of weeks ago, you need to be in situe no later than around 4 pm and even then you might be unlucky. The stellplatz is 7 Euro per night but the campsite is 26. The campsite does not allow dogs. Don't miss Mainau island garden whil you are in the area. Brilliant.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Heading down there in August.
> 
> What route did you take to get down there


Stayed in Germany didn't do the French route. initially going to the Mosel, coming through Belgium then lux through wasserbilling(spelling, someone may be able to correct me here)for the cheap petrol and ciggies.

Stayed at Mehring, can defo recommend a stop here which is about 40 mins from the cheap petrol place.

Stayed a couple of days here, then on autobahn down past stuggart and then on to radolfzell. The place were at at the mo is a place called kressbronn, this took a couple of hrs.

Weather is scorching hot, hope it stays that way for you. To be honest it is too hot to do anything.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Went there last year. Meersburg, Überlingen and Bodman are great. Good Stellplatz at Überlingen about 8 or 10 euro I think with a little more for EHU, really quiet spot at Bodman and a stunning place for I think 6 Euro for 24 hours. Meersburg is lovely and there is a little pavement cafe down at the bottom that does the best burgers you have ever tasted.

Your not far from the Rhine falls as well which if you havent been is unmissable.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Barry, where are the Rhine falls? I'm nr kressbronn. It would be great if you could give some info / co-ords.

Well the weather has broken, a humdinger of a thunderstorm, and has rained now for about three hours!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rhein*

The Rhein Falls are at Schaffhausen. Well worth a visit, and also a trip on the little boat!

There is - or was - a small charge to view the falls - something like one euro. Plenty of parking.

Russell


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi caggsie,great thread,we are of to berchtesgarden in september,and its our first time,keep us all informed about where your staying,we might follow your route,enjoy the weather,kind regards tony_debs


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hiya;
> 
> If you get the chance, theres a brilliant little stellplatz on Reichenau Island just to the west of Konstanz.
> 
> ...


Yep, we stayed there in June. It is very peaceful and quiet. 
#
The inclement weather forced us to move on after only one night. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Caggsie said:


> Barry, where are the Rhine falls? I'm nr kressbronn. It would be great if you could give some info / co-ords.
> 
> Well the weather has broken, a humdinger of a thunderstorm, and has rained now for about three hours!


I just did the route from where you are on via Michelin to Schaffhausen and its 60 miles. Much less from the Bodmen end of the lake (other end to where you are now) Its just over the border in Switzerland. Dont worry about tolls though as you wont need to go on a motorway.

If you set the sat nav for Schaffhausen its well sign posted and there is a large grassy car park where you are allowed to overnight if you wish for about £3. (I think it takes cards or maybe euros as well)

There are boat trips you can do right into and up to the falls which are awsome.

About half a mile beyond the car park further down stream is a bridge across the rhine where you can swim in the fast water. Some kids last year had a bungee off the bridge and where surfing from it against the current.

Photo below doest do it justice


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don't forget to check out our database!

More info inc coords for Rheinfalls, used to cost 5sfr or €3.50 per night a while back.....

>Rheinfalls<

..and also for Reichenau Island....

>Reichenau island<

Pete


----------

